# Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs.Nokia N900



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

hi, 


da ich etwas genervt bin von dieser auswahl an handys frage ich mal lieber euch, was ihr von beiden Handys hält!?
Wie manche schon wissen bin ich im besitz eines 8910HD. Das Handy macht einen unzufrieden zumwl hängts zumal stürzt das browserprogramm mitten im surfen etc..... das kotz mich langsam!
Deswegen überlege ich mir jetzt vllt. das omniaII 8GB zu hollen.
Was denkt ihr soll ich meinen 8910HD eine 2te chance geben und auf ein update von samsung warten?
Fürs 8910HD sprechen so viele sachen dafür die 8MP kamera anstatt der 5MP dann  die angeblichen HD Videos und das etwas bessere LED display. ABER MAL GANZ EHRLICH: SIEHT MAN DEN UNTERSCHIED ZWISCHEN 65tausend u. 16.Mio. Farben?

Bitte helft mir.

MfG SolidBadBoy


Sogar für die tipp fehler im ersten satz muss man dem handy verantworten! Ich hab jetzt nicht mal die möglichkeit es jetzt abzuendern da ich nicht mehr hoch scrollen kann.


----------



## Lexx (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

eugen, der nächste fragt nach den besten windeln.. oder wie.. ?

gibts da nicht extra händyforen für sowas.. grumml.. ?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



Lexx schrieb:


> eugen, der nächste fragt nach den besten windeln.. oder wie.. ?
> 
> gibts da nicht extra händyforen für sowas.. grumml.. ?




ja schon aber da wir mal ein hardwareforum sind ist das eine berechtigite frage 
Und zu dem habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das man mir nie antwortet  kp warum aber naja wir halten wenigsten zussmmen! Hoff ich zu mindest 

Und bitte bleib beim thema! Kein SPAM


----------



## 8800 GT (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

geb es zum Händler und lass den Fehler beheben. Das ist nicht dein Problem. Und wenn der Fehler nicht behoben werden kann forderst du das Geld zurück!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



8800 GT schrieb:


> geb es zum Händler und lass den Fehler beheben. Das ist nicht dein Problem. Und wenn der Fehler nicht behoben werden kann forderst du das Geld zurück!



das ist schon das 2te gerät vom händler das 2te ist ja noch schlimmer als das erste! SIHE BILD!!!

aber wie findet ihr das neue omnia 2 8GB im vergleich zum 8910HD?

dazu wollte ich auch noch eure meinung!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

Was ist denn da passiert? Sieht ja böse aus!
Aber das ist doch ein Garantiefall, hab das Teil jetzt auch schon mehrfach in den Händen gehabt aber das hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Zum omnia 2, nunja, da ist Win Mobile drauf, kann man sich zwar streiten, aber ich komm mit Symbian besser zurecht.
Die Cam ist nix dolles im omnia 2.
Ich würd versuchen beim 8910 zu bleiben.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

das omnia ist naj fast perfekt wäre nur nicht dieses symbian s60 drauf! leiber win 6.5^^

dann wäre ich sowas von zufrieden!

@DrSin warum ist die CAM nichts bei omnia II?


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

Ich fand die Bilder nicht gut die das Omnia 2 gemacht hat, da machen andere Handys deutlich bessere Bilder.

Was hast du gegen Symbian?  Ich nutz es seit 2003 und will es nach 2 Ausflügen in die Win Mobile Welt nicht mehr missen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



DrSin schrieb:


> Ich fand die Bilder nicht gut die das Omnia 2 gemacht hat, da machen andere Handys deutlich bessere Bilder.
> 
> Was hast du gegen Symbian?  Ich nutz es seit 2003 und will es nach 2 Ausflügen in die Win Mobile Welt nicht mehr missen.




ich will nichts falsches sagen aber seit dem ich das 8910HD in denn Händen hielt begangen die probleme browser down hänger etc... Und jetzt hab ich abundzu das problem mit bildschrim diesen strichen!
Könntes du mir vllt. Denn link zu den fotos der kamera des omniaII posten bzw. Die bilder kurz ins theard uploaden.

Thx

MfG 
SOLIDBADBOY


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



DrSin schrieb:


> Ich fand die Bilder nicht gut die das Omnia 2 gemacht hat, da machen andere Handys deutlich bessere Bilder.
> 
> Was hast du gegen Symbian?  Ich nutz es seit 2003 und will es nach 2 Ausflügen in die Win Mobile Welt nicht mehr missen.




ich will nichts falsches sagen aber seit dem ich das 8910HD in denn Händen hielt begangen die probleme browser down hänger etc... Und jetzt hab ich abundzu das problem mit bildschrim diesen strichen!
Könntes du mir vllt. Denn link zu den fotos der kamera des omniaII posten bzw. Die bilder kurz ins theard uploaden.

Thx

MfG 
SOLIDBADBOY


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

Auf der Seite sind Bilder die damit gemacht wurden:
Samsung I8000 Omnia II review: A surprising experience - GSMArena.com

Browser ok, der ist nicht der beste bei S60, aber wofür gibts Opera?

Und die Streifen sind definitiv ein Hardwareschaden!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



DrSin schrieb:


> Auf der Seite sind Bilder die damit gemacht wurden:
> Samsung I8000 Omnia II review: A surprising experience - GSMArena.com
> 
> Browser ok, der ist nicht der beste bei S60, aber wofür gibts Opera?
> ...



Naja die fotokamera unterscheidet sich nur in der auflösung das objektiv ist gleich! Wie du bereits aus der website entnehmen konntest.
Was mich viel mehr stört die etwas nidriegere video auflösung und das led display mit 65K Farben!
Aber mal ganz neben bei merkt man eigentlich den unterschied?
Eigentlich wären das auch schon die hauptunterschiede o. Sind da noch mehr??? Soweit ich weis nicht!

Mfg
Solidbadboy


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

ja jungs bitte eure meinung ich heute noch bei denen stress machen!
Also was denkt ihr soll ich mir das omnia II hollen bzw. wird es mich zufrieden stellen!?
Hälft mir bitte diese schwäre entscheidung zu treffen.


Mfg
Solidbadboy


----------



## DrSin (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

ich würde aus meiner Sicht sagen, da ich beider Geräte getestet habe, dass du mit dem Omnia II nicht so gut beidient bist wie mit dem Omnia HD.

Du wirst aber auch in jeder Fachzeitschrift das 8910 auf dem ersten Platz sehen und das Omnia II recht weit dahinter.

Aber wie gesagt, dass ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

ich versteh das nicht in welcher hinsicht ist das omnia 2 schlechter kamer, das 65K led display und der videokamera?

zeig mir bitte nen test damit ich mir das auch mal durchlesen kann 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## DrSin (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

Chip.de zb, ist die ehemalige Xonio Redaktion, sonst mal eine Connect kaufen 

Und ein Grund warum es für mich schlechter ist, es ist lahmer(!) und man brauch in tieferen Menüs den Stylus.
Und ja, man sieht den unterschied mit dem Farben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

Ich hab seit gut 2 Wochen das Omnia, und deine Problme kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Omnia HD ist ein wirklich beeindruckendes Stück Technik und der Umstieg zum Omnia II lohnt sich definitiv nicht. Dein Problem ist wie geschrieben Sache des Herstellers...


----------



## Xion4 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*



DrSin schrieb:


> Chip.de zb, ist die ehemalige Xonio Redaktion, sonst mal eine Connect kaufen
> 
> Und ein Grund warum es für mich schlechter ist, es ist lahmer(!) und man brauch in tieferen Menüs den Stylus.
> Und ja, man sieht den unterschied mit dem Farben.



Das Omnia II i8000 war leider noch nicht in der Connect. Ich selbst schiele auch auf das Gerät, weshalb ich mir das Jet verkniffen habe. Für mich ist das Omnia II sehr verheissungsvoll, auch wenn es wohl nicht an die Businessqualitäten der HTCs rankommen wird.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

^^endlich mal jemand der das omniaII auch will^^ 

ja aber mädels habt ihr auch dieses problem wenn ihr was schreibt und dann paar worte bzw. Sätze zurück wollt das es dann nicht geht? O. auch den text den ich grad schreibe zu markieren?hh
Auf nem WinMob hat man sogar navi um sonst^^

mein onkel hats auf seinem HTC touch wisst ihr auch warum das geht? Ich schon alle navis haben win

Zudem stehen mir mehr programme zur wahl die ich installieren und auf nem winmob nutzen kann!

Die 5Mp kamera ist wirklich ausreichend denn wenn ich mal so was sehe auf der strasse bzw. dann reichen auch die 5Mp, wenn ich weis ich mach nen messe besuch dann nehme ich meine richtige cam mit!


was mich etwas ärgert ist grad das die videoauflösung nicht mehr so hoch sein wird. Aber mal ganz ehrlich das sind nie im leben HD videos!

Auf meinem 19zoll sieht das video meiner drumherum liegenden häuser richtig kacke aus! Von den nachtaufnahmen will ich nicht mal reden, dass betrifft sowohl video-/fotocam

Was mich grad total ärgert ist das die display farben des omniaII so gering sind und gerade nur bei der 8Gb version die ich haben will! Ich hoff mal das es nur ein tipp fehler von samsung ist, weil es kann nicht sein das alle aber auch wirklich alle mit LED display ausgestatteten handys 16Mio. Farben haben und grad dieses modell nicht!

Ach ja das omniaII 16Gb hat die selbe linse wie die 8Gb versioh nur hat die 16Gb version eine 8Mp cam. Hoffentlich wird samsung von allein so großzügig sein, ansonsten werden es hacker erledigen .


MfG
SOLIDBADBOY


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

also endlich gibts wieder news von mir 
Ich werde mir jetzt das omnia II mal hollen, wenns mir dann nicht gefällt kann ich es immer noch für 500€ verkaufen mir dann das 8910HD wieder hollen^^.

Wie sieht ihr das? Ich hab nichts zu verlieren o.?


mfg 
Solid


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wahl X der Handys OmniaII 8GB vs. 8910HD*

jungs kleines problem ich hab das N900 entdeckt
mir gefällt es sehr sehr sehr!!!
nur wollt ich immer mal ein WinMob haben  da ist aber Linux drauf , sprich ich hab damit NULL erfahrung! 

Deswegen die frage wird Linux überzeugen, sprich auch wirklich mal an WinMob vorbeiziehen?

und gibts überhaupt programme für das neue Linux sys?

und welches handy würdet ihr nehmen Omnia II o. N900?
vergleicht mal bitte und gibt mir ein feedback PLS 


MfG
Solid


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. September 2009)

erstmals sry für den doppelpost 

Jungs ich braucht wenn möglich schnellstens eure meinung was ihr von den im vohrigen post erwähnten handys und die antworten auf meine fragen wenns geht, da ich morgen bei denen anrufen will um die rückhollung meines 8910HD anzufordern!

Also bitte tut mir den gefallen 

MFG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## CrazyBanana (30. September 2009)

ich würde das n900 nehmen 
software gibts hier für den vorgänger 
(wird sicher noch mehr dank open source)
die cam ist auch nicht wirklich schlechter
und der browser unterstüzt sogar flash 9.4
also klar für dass NOKIA


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Oktober 2009)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> ich würde das n900 nehmen
> software gibts hier für den vorgänger
> (wird sicher noch mehr dank open source)
> die cam ist auch nicht wirklich schlechter
> ...



ich bin auch deiner meinung nur die akkuzeit ist so gering das omnia dagegen ist fast doppelt so gut!
aber naja man kann nicht alles haben 
und das mit dem flashplayer ist wirklich ne hammer sache jetzt kann man außer youtube noch andere sachen anschauen! 

ne frage aber bleibt noch die ich unbedingt wissen will!
die WinMob handy können ja diese Datein von den richtigen Navi geräten wie z.b. Becker tomtom usw... ja lesen da die Navis ja auch auf Windows basis funken.
jetzt meine tolle frage: gibts navis die auf linux basis funken?
wäre ja ne tolle idee schließlich kann man die Navi Software irgendwo besorgen und dann unbegrenzt nutzen da man dann keine GPS gebühren bezahlt^^ 


MfG
SolidBadBoy

aber torzdem danke für deine antwort


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## CrazyBanana (2. Oktober 2009)

meines Wissens funzt das ganz normale Ovi Maps 
ist doch auch gratis(?).
aber ich denke dass sicher sehr bald mehr erhältlich sein werden dank open source


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Oktober 2009)

aber du zahlt ja immer diese AGPS gebühren oder?
das mein ich! damit kannst du dir das sparen und zahlt nur für die navi software^^

MfG
Solid


----------



## Fre3dy (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin erstmal,^^

Also ich habe das I8910HD seid mitte Juni und muss sagen Es ist wirklich Gut!
Das Display ist eins der besten was ich gesehen habe bei Handys, Es ist Farben Froh und sehr Kräftig dagegen sieht das N97 und x5800 blass gegen aus. Von der Reaktion vom Display bin ich schwer angetan sehr genau und auch leicht.
Die Kamara ist auch sehr gut für ein Foto Handy. Es ist natürlich relevant das der bildsensor nicht so groß ist und daher die quali leicht leidet, das heist im Dunkeln ist ein rauschen im bild, aber tags über mit guten licht sehen die bilder richtig schön aus.
DIe Video aufnahme mit 720P ist gut könnte aber besser sein ( Handy halt^^).Die audio aufnahme wurde durch ein update verbessert in AAC codec.
Vom bedienen ist es wie bei jeden betriebssystem eingewöhnungs sache.Der Akku halt recht lange aber das ist bei jeden nutzter unterschiedlich wie man das handy benutzt und wie oft und für welche sachen.
Die Sprachquali ist auch gut bin sehr zufrieden. Von die Apps kann das Telefon jetzt nicht mithalten mit dem Iphone.
aber Hardware mäßig ist es schon besser als das iphone.

naja bei fragen einfach mal schreiben

hoffe konnte helfen

lg


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Oktober 2009)

@Fre3dy 
nun ja ich hab das 8910 HD ja auch nur bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden damit!
das neue update hab ich auch schon drauf aber des ding ist einfach nur lahm! und naja cpu und gpu sind extra was das bringt weiss ich immer noch nicht  hab kein unterschied zu anderen handy gesehen!

das N900 von Nokia ist hingegen deutlich besser da es einen schnelleren prozz hat und sogar 1Gb arbeitsspeicher hat^^ und zu guter letzt das betriebssystem ist eingentlich für minilaptos und so geeignet, das heißt das du alles machen kannst was du willst! und flashinhalte wie z.b. auf myvideo kannst du auch abspielen.

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Bang0o (8. Oktober 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> aber du zahlt ja immer diese AGPS gebühren oder?
> das mein ich! damit kannst du dir das sparen und zahlt nur für die navi software^^
> 
> MfG
> Solid


nein, das kann man auch ausschalten, dann dauert der satfix aber viel länger
bei ovi maps (kostenlos!) kannste dir kartenmaterial runterladen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Oktober 2009)

Bang0o schrieb:


> nein, das kann man auch ausschalten, dann dauert der satfix aber viel länger
> bei ovi maps (kostenlos!) kannste dir kartenmaterial runterladen




sprich ich kann völlig kostenlos das handy als NAVI nutzen?


----------



## Bang0o (9. Oktober 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> sprich ich kann völlig kostenlos das handy als NAVI nutzen?


nein du brauchst eine navi lizens von nokia
kostet für den fussgängermodus 3€ für 1 jahr und für das autofahren mit sprachführung 70€ im jahr

nur sind die karten kostenlos
und du musst auch keine datengebühren bezahlen, wenn du a-gps ausschaltest (dann dauert der satfix 4 minuten oder länger :O)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (9. Oktober 2009)

emm.. kannst du mir erlären was das satfix ist?!
und ist es überhaupt wichtig bzw. nütz mir das irgendwas?

MfG
Solid


----------



## Bang0o (10. Oktober 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> emm.. kannst du mir erlären was das satfix ist?!
> und ist es überhaupt wichtig bzw. nütz mir das irgendwas?
> 
> MfG
> Solid


einfach erklärt, das finden der satteliten für die positionsbestimmung
bei a-gps geschieht das mithilfe des internets, viel schneller und auch in gebäuden
die datenmenge, die anfällt ist recht niedrig (15-20kb)
allerdings sollte man aufpassen, da manche navigationssysteme dabei auch noch POI´s, stauwarnungen und sogar bei offboardnavigation die kartendaten mit runterladen (kann man bei nokia getrennt abschalten)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Oktober 2009)

dachte ich mir schon das das satfix was mit der ortung der satellieten zutun hat aber fragen kostet schließlich nichts THX 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------

